# AM3 Mainboard Test in PCGH 05/10



## checkermitwecker (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team!

Ich muss an dieser Stelle leise Kritik an Eurem AM3 Mainboard-Test in der Heftausgabe 05/10 stellen. FX Mainboards wurden wild mit GX bis hin zu G880 Chipsätzen verglichen. Das Asus Crosshair wurde dann hochgejubelt bis zum Anschlag, während an wirklich guten Brettern wie z.B. dem Asrock 890gx extreme3 kein gutes Haar gelassen wurde.
Da fragt man sich als Leser: "Wollen die mich verkohlen??? Man kann doch Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen!" 
Wenn schon AM3 Mainboards verglichen werden, dann doch bitte FX mit FX und GX mit GX Boards. Alles andere ist, man verzeih mir die Ausdrucksweise, BULLSHIT!

Daher mein Fazit für den AM3 MB Test in Ausgabe 05/10: 0 Punkte, Thema verfehlt, setzen 6!


----------



## mickythebeagle (17. Mai 2010)

Dem kann ich mich Leider nur anschliessen.
Solangsam hat man das gefühl das nur noch der Komerz mit bestimmten hertsellern zählt.

Sorry aber das Heft 05 war das letzte das ich mir gekauft habe.


Selbst auf der Page tut sich nur Komerz auf


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2010)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich Leider nur anschliessen.
> Solangsam hat man das gefühl das nur noch der Komerz mit bestimmten hertsellern zählt.
> 
> Sorry aber das Heft 05 war das letzte das ich mir gekauft habe.
> ...


 
Das beste ist, du kaufst dir wieder die Computer Bild... 

Man... Mal ehrlich... Was sind denn das für Aussagen? 

Kann PCGHW was dafür wenn nicht alle Boards pünktlich in der Redaktion ankommen? Siehe Gigabyte UD7... Man kann nur das Testen und vergleichen was auch vor Ort ist... Es wird sicher noch ein großer Vergleich kommen.... Aber dazu soll sich bitte jemand von PCGHW äußern.


----------



## derP4computer (17. Mai 2010)

Es gibt ein Heft?

Ich lese immer nur hier.!

Jeder kann sich doch aus den Zeitungen heraus ziehen was er so braucht und den Rest liegen lassen.

MfG


----------



## Daniel_M (17. Mai 2010)

checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Hallo liebes PCGH Team!
> 
> Ich muss an dieser Stelle leise Kritik an Eurem AM3 Mainboard-Test in der Heftausgabe 05/10 stellen. FX Mainboards wurden wild mit GX bis hin zu G880 Chipsätzen verglichen. Das Asus Crosshair wurde dann hochgejubelt bis zum Anschlag, während an wirklich guten Brettern wie z.B. dem Asrock 890gx extreme3 kein gutes Haar gelassen wurde.
> Da fragt man sich als Leser: "Wollen die mich verkohlen??? Man kann doch Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen!"
> ...




Hallo,

um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Du bist also der Meinung, dass man nur 890FX-Boards untereinander vergleichen darf? Dementsprechend brauchen wir deine Merinung nach jeweils einen separaten Vergleichstest für 890FX, 890GX, 880G und 870? Was ist denn mit den Lesern, die sich gar nicht für Sockel-AM3-Boards interessieren? Sollen wir die mit vier separaten Artikeln zu diesem Thema langweilen? Und was ist, wenn AMD bei der nächsten Generation nicht vier sondern zehn individuelle Chips herausbringt? Sollen wir dann zehn Vergleichstests machen? Darf mann denn deiner Meinung nach ein 880G-Board mit SB810 mit einer 880G-Platine mit SB710 vergleichen oder ist dann wieder ein eigener Artikel nötig?

Dürfen wir dann bei Grafikkarten-Vergleichstests auch keine GTX 470 mit einer HD 5850 mischen? Ist es unfair eine 1,5- und eine 2,0-TByte-Festplatte im gleichen Artikel gegenüberzustellen?

Du siehst: Dein Vorschlag ist zwar gut gemeint, in der Praxis aber kaum umsetzbar. Natürlich versuchen wir, falls möglich, Boards zu vergleichen, die sich ähneln - dementsprechend testen wir in der kommenden Ausgabe 07/2010 ausschließlich Boards mit 870-Chip.

Gerade bei einer ganz neuen Produktgeneration wie der 8er-Serie ist es uns jedoch wichtig, die Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Chips aufzeigen und zu verdeutlichen, was nun alles auf den Käufer zukommt? Daher kommt ja auch die Artikelbezeichnung "Marktübersicht".

Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, dass wir am 890GX Extreme3 von Asrock "kein gutes Haar lassen"? Die Wertung 1,53 ist doch gut (eine 2+). Die Kritikpunkte (Leistungsaufnahme, Temperatur) haben wir an Asrock weitergeleitet. Die haben sich über das Feedback gefreut und versuchen die Probleme bei einer neuen BIOS-Version oder einer kommenden Platinenenrevision zu beheben.




checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Alles andere ist, man verzeih mir die Ausdrucksweise, BULLSHIT!



Deine Ausdrucksweise verzeihe ich gerne, wenn du künftig Argumenten den Vorrang vor Kraftausdrücken gibst. 






mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich Leider nur anschliessen.
> Solangsam hat man das gefühl das nur noch der Komerz mit bestimmten hertsellern zählt.



Bitte nenne ein paar Beispiele, damit wir wissen, was du meinen könntest.



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Selbst auf der Page tut sich nur Komerz auf



Bitte nenne ein paar Beispiele, damit wir wissen, was du meinen könntest.





<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Man... Mal ehrlich... Was sind denn das für Aussagen?
> 
> Kann PCGHW was dafür wenn nicht alle Boards pünktlich in der Redaktion ankommen? Siehe Gigabyte UD7... Man kann nur das Testen und vergleichen was auch vor Ort ist... Es wird sicher noch ein großer Vergleich kommen.... Aber dazu soll sich bitte jemand von PCGHW äußern.




Ganz genau, ein Vergleich von 870er-Boards folgt. Von dem 890FXA-UD7 von Gigabyte liegt uns bisher leider nur eine Vorabplatine (keine finale Ausstattung) vor. Sobald wir ein finales Muster haben, testen wir das natürlich gerne ausführlich.

Bester Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Mai 2010)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Heft?
> 
> Ich lese immer nur hier.!
> 
> ...



Nee, du musst das Heft schon ganz kaufen, wenn du Seiten im Kiosk herausreißt.  Im Ernst: Du kennst das Heft nicht? Husch, husch, nachsehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## checkermitwecker (27. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Du bist also der Meinung, dass man nur 890FX-Boards untereinander vergleichen darf? Dementsprechend brauchen wir deine Merinung nach jeweils einen separaten Vergleichstest für 890FX, 890GX, 880G und 870? Was ist denn mit den Lesern, die sich gar nicht für Sockel-AM3-Boards interessieren? Sollen wir die mit vier separaten Artikeln zu diesem Thema langweilen? Und was ist, wenn AMD bei der nächsten Generation nicht vier sondern zehn individuelle Chips herausbringt? Sollen wir dann zehn Vergleichstests machen? Darf mann denn deiner Meinung nach ein 880G-Board mit SB810 mit einer 880G-Platine mit SB710 vergleichen oder ist dann wieder ein eigener Artikel nötig?
> 
> ...




Also: Nur um mal Klartext zu sprechen: Ich bin kein "Alleskritisierer" oder Freund von extremen Meinungen. Ich finde es jedoch mehr als fraglich sich z.B. ein Asus Crosshair IV FX Board raus zu picken und es dann in gleichem Maße mit einem Asrock 890GX zu vergleichen. Um das ganze dann rund zu machen schmeissen wir dann noch ein Biostar MICRO ATX Board in den Topf, rühren alles gut um, Deckel auf, heiss Wasser drauf, geben einen Schuss Sarkassmuss (Zitat aus PCGH Printversion 05/10:"Mit Diagnose-LEDs, Power-, Reset- und Clear-CMOS-Schaltern mimt das 890GX extreme3 eine Overclocking-Platine."
"Die OC-Funktionen sind tatsächlich gut und das Board läuft stabil mit 300 MHz Referenztakt."

Ööööhm, sry Leute aber nun mal im ernst:
1.) Ist es eine 890GX Platine! Zeigt mir mal bitte ein GX Board das diese Ausstattung hat und diese Leistung bringt!"

2.) Warte ich immer noch sehnsüchtig auf den Test des Asrock 890fx deluxe3 Boards! Aus irgendwelchen Gründen scheint der Test von der ganzen "PC-Welt" zurückgehalten zu werden!? Welchen Grund hat das? Kann es sein das Asus, Gigabyte und Co erst ihre völlig überteuerten schicki micki Bretter verhökern wollen, bevor sie es gestatten das ein Test von einem Board auf dem Markt kommt das auf dem gleichen Niveau liegt, aber 70 € günstiger ist? Von der Leichtigkeit der Übertaktbarkeit durch UCC mal ganz abgesehen (wovon auch nicht die Bohne die Rede war!)

3.) Es spricht nichts dagegen wenn man FX, GX, G oder sonstwas für Boards miteinander vergleicht. Doch sollte man, bei allem Respekt, auch dabei erwähnen, dass Leistungsunterschiede, Ausstattungen, Preise etc. in Relation zur Boardklasse gesehen werden müssen.
Dies ging leider im Artikel total unter.

5.) Fazit ist, und da gibt es leider keine zwei Meinungen, dass der Artikel ein voller Griff ins vielzitierte Klo war. Dieser Kritik sollte man sich auch mal stellen und sie nicht süffisant an sich abgleiten lassen. Markennamen, Preise oder Marketingmaßnahmen sollten beim Test von Mainboards, bzw. generell von Hardware, hinten anstehen.

ups, jetzt hab ich 4.) vergessen ...


----------



## Daniel_M (27. Mai 2010)

checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Also: Nur um mal Klartext zu sprechen: Ich bin kein "Alleskritisierer" oder Freund von extremen Meinungen.



Das hat auch niemand behauptet.



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Ich finde es jedoch mehr als fraglich sich z.B. ein Asus Crosshair IV FX Board raus zu picken und es dann in gleichem Maße mit einem Asrock 890GX zu vergleichen. Um das ganze dann rund zu machen schmeissen wir dann noch ein Biostar MICRO ATX Board in den Topf, rühren alles gut um, Deckel auf, heiss Wasser drauf, geben einen Schuss Sarkassmuss



Es handelt sich um eine Marktübersicht. Sockel-AM3-Käufer stehen nunmal vor der Wahl zwischen 890FX, 890GX, 880G oder 870 - ich finde es sinnvoll, alle Chips mal miteinander zu vergleichen.



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> (Zitat aus PCGH Printversion 05/10:"Mit Diagnose-LEDs, Power-, Reset- und Clear-CMOS-Schaltern mimt das 890GX extreme3 eine Overclocking-Platine."
> "Die OC-Funktionen sind tatsächlich gut und das Board läuft stabil mit 300 MHz Referenztakt."
> Ööööhm, sry Leute aber nun mal im ernst:
> 1.) Ist es eine 890GX Platine! Zeigt mir mal bitte ein GX Board das diese Ausstattung hat und diese Leistung bringt!



Eigenartig: Hier handelt es sich doch um ein Lob des von dir bevorzugten Asrock-Boards - ich verstehe nicht, wie man das so negativ auffassen kann.




checkermitwecker schrieb:


> 2.) Warte ich immer noch sehnsüchtig auf den Test des Asrock 890fx deluxe3 Boards! Aus irgendwelchen Gründen scheint der Test von der ganzen "PC-Welt" zurückgehalten zu werden!? Welchen Grund hat das?



Das 890FX Deluxe3 kam zu spät für unseren Test an. Ich hoffe du verstehst, dass wir nicht zur Druckerei sagen können: "Bitte verschiebt den verbindlichen Drucktermin, da wir nächste Woche noch ein Board bekommen - den EVT sollt ihr aber trotzdem einhalten.



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Asus, Gigabyte und Co erst ihre völlig überteuerten schicki micki Bretter verhökern wollen, bevor sie es gestatten das ein Test von einem Board auf dem Markt kommt das auf dem gleichen Niveau liegt, aber 70 € günstiger ist? Von der Leichtigkeit der Übertaktbarkeit durch UCC mal ganz abgesehen (wovon auch nicht die Bohne die Rede war!)



Bitte verzichte künftig auf solche völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen, unlogischen Schlussfolgerungen - du bewegst dich hier ganz nah an der Grenze des Rufmords und das ist keine Kleinigkeit...

Die einzigen, die entscheiden, was ins Heft kommt, ist die Redkation und sonst niemand.




checkermitwecker schrieb:


> 3.) Es spricht nichts dagegen wenn man FX, GX, G oder sonstwas für Boards miteinander vergleicht. Doch sollte man, bei allem Respekt, auch dabei erwähnen, dass Leistungsunterschiede, Ausstattungen, Preise etc. in Relation zur Boardklasse gesehen werden müssen.
> Dies ging leider im Artikel total unter.



Komisch: Bie jedem Board stehen in der Testtabelle Leistung (60 Prozent der Wertung), Ausstattung (20 Prozent der Wertung), Preis und sogar Preis/Leistung. Die Testtabelle nimmt zwei komplette Seiten ein - wie kann man da behaupten, dass es im Artikel total untergeht?



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> 5.) Fazit ist, und da gibt es leider keine zwei Meinungen, dass der Artikel ein voller Griff ins vielzitierte Klo war. Dieser Kritik sollte man sich auch mal stellen und sie nicht süffisant an sich abgleiten lassen.



Wie kannst du denn behaupten, dass es da keine zwei Meinungen gibt? Im Quickpoll haben bisher 176 Leser dafür gestimmt, dass ihnen der Sockel-AM3-Vergleichstest gefällt. Es gibt also doch mehr als nur deine eigene Meinung...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/poll-1025-a.html

Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass wir jede Kritik ernst nehmen, sofern sie gut argumentiert ist.



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Markennamen, Preise oder Marketingmaßnahmen sollten beim Test von Mainboards, bzw. generell von Hardware, hinten anstehen.



Das ist nun die zweite Unterstellung wir seien nicht objektiv - nahe am Rufmord.

Daher spreche ich dir hiermit die erste Verwarnung aus.



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> ups, jetzt hab ich 4.) vergessen ...


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. Mai 2010)

Vorneweg möcht ich loswerden, dass mir die Marktübersicht der AM3 Modelle gefallen hat. 

Nur stellte ich auch dort wieder fest* (das soll keine Unterstellung sein!)*, dass ihr z.B. die Asusmodelle sehr stark und oft gelobt habt, auch finden mMn sehr viele Tests von Asus-Grafikkarten/Mainboards statt - sprich Asus ist oft in eurer Munde.

Klar ist Asus ein guter Hardwarehersteller und bietet durchaus gelungene Produkte an, nur erwägt es bei mir manchmal den Eindruck das Asus sehr oft bei Euch auftaucht. Auch euer Stand auf der Cebit war mit, na..., einem Asuslogo geschmückt.

Wie schon geschrieben, ich will niemanden beschultigen, etwas unterstellen, o.ä. nur hatte ich gerne mal dazu eine Erklärung.
Hoffe ich habe mich jetzt nicht um Kopf und Kragen geredet


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Mai 2010)

checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Also: Nur um mal Klartext zu sprechen: Ich bin kein "Alleskritisierer" oder Freund von extremen Meinungen. Ich finde es jedoch mehr als fraglich sich z.B. ein Asus Crosshair IV FX Board raus zu picken und es dann in gleichem Maße mit einem Asrock 890GX zu vergleichen. Um das ganze dann rund zu machen schmeissen wir dann noch ein Biostar MICRO ATX Board in den Topf, rühren alles gut um, Deckel auf, heiss Wasser drauf, geben einen Schuss Sarkassmuss (Zitat aus PCGH Printversion 05/10:"Mit Diagnose-LEDs, Power-, Reset- und Clear-CMOS-Schaltern mimt das 890GX extreme3 eine Overclocking-Platine."
> "Die OC-Funktionen sind tatsächlich gut und das Board läuft stabil mit 300 MHz Referenztakt."
> 
> Ööööhm, sry Leute aber nun mal im ernst:
> ...



Ein ASRock Board mit ASUS auf einer Stufe, alles klar.

Gegen ASUS ist ASRock einfach absoluter Billigscheiß, auch wenn die sich mittlerweile verbessert haben.

Und ich behaupte dass du ein absoluter Nörgler bist, nichts weiter.
Ich finde es absolut super dass PCGH_Daniel sich hier rechtfertigt, obwohl er das nicht muss und deine Kritik auch einfach ignorieren kann.

Du hörst dich auch beinahe so an als müsste man die Nachteile der Boards irgendwie unter den Teppich kehren. Ein 890GX Board ist ja nicht schlechter als ein 890FX Board, weils so sein soll oder was?

Man, manche Leute nehmen sich Sache  heraus ...
Nörgeln, nörgeln immer nur nörgeln.


----------



## Daniel_M (27. Mai 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Vorneweg möcht ich loswerden, dass mir die Marktübersicht der AM3 Modelle gefallen hat.
> 
> Nur stellte ich auch dort wieder fest* (das soll keine Unterstellung sein!)*, dass ihr z.B. die Asusmodelle sehr stark und oft gelobt habt, auch finden mMn sehr viele Tests von Asus-Grafikkarten/Mainboards statt - sprich Asus ist oft in eurer Munde.
> 
> ...




Man kann doch gerne mal fragen - und ich will dir auch gerne eine Antwort geben.

Es stimmt, dass relativ viele Asus-Produkte bei uns getestet werden. Das liegt an mehreren Faktoren: Natürlich versuchen wir neue Produktgenerationen (Grafikkarten, neue Mainboard-Chips etc.) so früh wie möglich ins Heft zu bekommen (man darf ja nicht vergessen, dass zwischen Heftabgabe und Erstverkaufstag zwei Wochen vergehen). Gerade bei Mainboards war Asus in der Vergangenheit oft am schnellsten und konnte uns sehr früh Muster zur Verfügung stellen. Da ist es natürlich nicht sinnvoll auf den Test zu verzichten um auf andere Hersteller zu warten, nur weil das Muster von Asus kommt.

Ein weiterer wichtiger Faktor bei der Auswahl von Testmustern sind natürlich die Nachfragen im Forum, die Kommentare auf unsere News und die Suchanfragen in unserem Online-Preisvergleich - und hier ist Asus oft vorne mit dabei.

Im Fall des AM3-Vergleichstests in der Ausgabe 06/2010 war das Crosshair IV Formula im Praxiseindruck dank ausgereiftem BIOS und sinnoller Ausstattung klar vor der Konkurrenz und leistete sich (bis auf den Preis) kaum Schwächen.

Wenn es um einen günstigen Preis geht, bieten hingegen oft andere Hersteller bessere Produkte, wie unser aktueller Vergleichstest von 870-Boards in der aktuellen Ausgabe 07/2010 zeigt.

Bei der Cebit gab es offenbar ein Missverständnis: Wir hatten keinen eigenen Stand - es handelt sich um den Stand von Asus - daher natürlich auch das große Asus-Logo. Wir haben lediglich die Bühne für unsere Präsentation gemietet.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2010)

Und außerdem wurde ja bereits gesagt, das die anderen Produkte nicht links liegen gelassen werden. Die kommen nur meistens zu spät in der Redaktion an. Man kann halt nicht testen was man nicht hat... Bestes Beispiel: Das 890FX-UD7 von Gigabyte... 

btw... @ Daniel

Weißt du schon wann es kommt...?


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Erklärung, werde Euch aber weiterhin mit Argusaugen beobachten. 

Ne Spaß bei Seite, seht ihr (User), wenn man ordentlich (und sachlich!) nachfragt, bekommt man auch eine ordentliche Antwort.

Gibts eigentlich in der 07/2010 einen Nachtest vom 890FXA-GD70 von MSI, da ich denke, mit finalem Bios wird das Board viele seiner Macken beheben und eine bessere Wertung erhalten.

Danke nochmals, dass Du dir Zeit genommen hast.


----------



## checkermitwecker (27. Mai 2010)

Ooops!? Nun bin ich also schon (fast) ein Mörder?  Aber nunmal im ernst:
Ich habe jegliche Kritik die ich hier außerte rein sachlich gemeint. Ich wollte damit weder irgendjemanden defamieren, noch Korruption unterstellen.
Aber seine höchst eigene Meinung darf man doch hier in einem öffentlichen Forum noch kundtun, oder? 
Ich bin einfach sehrt enttäuscht von dem Test an sich und auch ein paar anderen Tests in dem Heft, die mir (soll KEIN Rufmord sein!) sehr oberflächlich recherchiert wirken. Dies ist wie gesagt meine höchst eigene Meinung.

Auch würde ich mich über einen weiteren Test von AM3 Boards sehr freuen, in denen man FX, GX, G, Micro ATX usw. Boards miteinander vergleicht und auf deren Stärken und Schwächen eingeht, bzw. die Zielgruppen erläutert. Nur eben diesmal bitte in einer etwas "objektiveren" Form. 

Das mit dem Asrock 890fx deluxe3 Board war nicht nur an PCGH gerichtet, sondern an ALLE Tester/Foren etc


----------



## checkermitwecker (27. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ein ASRock Board mit ASUS auf einer Stufe, alles klar.
> 
> Gegen ASUS ist ASRock einfach absoluter Billigscheiß, auch wenn die sich mittlerweile verbessert haben.
> 
> ...



Dann will ich Dich mal aufklären:

1.) Was meinst Du denn warum ein FX Board teurer ist als ein GX Brett? Wegen es tollen Marketings?
Fehlanzeige! Weil dort mehr hochwertige Komponenten verbaut sind und sie etwas mehr Features bieten.
Damit kommen wir auch gleich zu Punkt 
2.) Warum sollte ein Asus Board "besser" sein als ein Asrock? Die verwenden die gleichen Komponenten, die sie über ihre Großhändler einkaufen. Und auch Asrock baut nich erst seit gestern Boards und hat schon mal was von dem Begriff "Layout" und "Energiemanagement" gehört.
3.) Bitte erst Hirn einschalten, dann schlau machen, dann SELBER nachdenken (nicht nachreden), dann eigene Meinung äußern 

P.S.: Sollte jetzt ebenfalls kerin Rufmord sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ein ASRock Board mit ASUS auf einer Stufe, alles klar.


 
Jep, klar, wo ist denn ein Asrock 870 Extreme schlechter als ein Asus 870TD? 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Gegen ASUS ist ASRock einfach absoluter Billigscheiß, auch wenn die sich mittlerweile verbessert haben.


 
Na na, das hab ich jetzt nicht gelesen. 
Asrock baut Boards für den kleinen Geldbeutel, dass sie dabei eine andere Ausstattung fahren oder weniger Zubehör liefern, ist verständlich, sonst kann man den Preis nicht machen, aber die Komponenten sind praktisch die gleichen wie auch bei den anderen Boards, da alle bei den gleichen Herstellern einkaufen.
Also, mit billig hat das nichts zu tun, da solltest du deine Kinderstube mal überdenken und eine andere Wortwahl suchen. 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Und ich behaupte dass du ein absoluter Nörgler bist, nichts weiter.
> Ich finde es absolut super dass PCGH_Daniel sich hier rechtfertigt, obwohl er das nicht muss und deine Kritik auch einfach ignorieren kann.


 
Wenn er Kritik ignoriert, dass wäre das schon sehr armselig.
Klar stellt er sich der Kritik, ist doch auch OK und wird auch erwartet, dafür gibts das Forum, sonst kann man gleich mailen.
Und er hat ja erklärt, wieso was wie war. Natürlich kann man in einer späteren Ausgabe die fehlenden Boards nachreichen, wird sicher auch gemacht, aber trotzdem kann man die Kritik äußern.
Man muss die Wortwahl halt beachten und trotz aller Kritik höflich bleiben. Solltest du dir auch mal merken.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Du hörst dich auch beinahe so an als müsste man die Nachteile der Boards irgendwie unter den Teppich kehren. Ein 890GX Board ist ja nicht schlechter als ein 890FX Board, weils so sein soll oder was?


 
Ein 890GX Brett spricht auch eine andere Zielgruppe an als ein 890FX Brett.
Da bei AMD die Preise recht eng beieinander liegen, kann man auch mal 20€ mehr in die Hand nehmen und eben ein FX Mainboard kaufen, gerade wenn man ein Feature braucht, das ein GX nicht liefert (wieso auch immer).
Für die meisten User reicht aber ein 870 Chipsatz, weil der eben auch alles bietet, was ein normaler Computer so braucht.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte schon ein paar ASRock Boards, auch zum testen, das war einfach nur Crap.
Wie gesagt, mittlerweile sind sie ja besser.

Und mir ist schon bewusst dass die Chipsätze verschiedene Zielgruppen ansprechen, jedoch ist z.B. das mit den Lanes nichts desto Trotz ein Nachteil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon ein paar ASRock Boards, auch zum testen, das war einfach nur Crap.


 
Komisch, ich kenne keinen, dessen Asrock Brett mal abgeraucht ist, egal wie alt. Woanders gibts das zu Hauf. 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mittlerweile sind sie ja besser.


 
Du weißt doch, dass Asrock die Overclocking Marke von Asus ist. 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Und mir ist schon bewusst dass die Chipsätze verschiedene Zielgruppen ansprechen, jedoch ist z.B. das mit den Lanes nichts desto Trotz ein Nachteil.


 
Wieso ist das mit den Lanes ein Nachteil? 
Bitte erklären.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Mai 2010)

Zumindest für Leute die Crossfire machen wollen ist es ein Nachteil.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. Mai 2010)

Für Leute, die kein Crossfire nutzen wollen kann die Laneanbindung des zweiten PCIe-Slots so ziemlich egal sein.

Alle andere, welche die volle CF-Leistung wollen (man kann auch mit 2x8Lanes CF betreiben ), fahren mit dem FX-Chipsatz besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Wenn einer CF machen will, denkst du dann nicht auch, dass er bei zwei gekaufen 5870 nicht auch noch das Geld für ein FX Brett über hat? 
Ist ja nicht so wie bei Intel, wo 2x 16 Lanes bei 1156 gleich immense Summen kosten.


----------



## checkermitwecker (27. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, klar, wo ist denn ein Asrock 870 Extreme schlechter als ein Asus 870TD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann mich meinem Vorredner, in salomonischer Weisheit, nur anschliessen!  
Einzig und allein mit dem Nörgler hat er was durcheinander gebracht. Da  meint der aberwitzige Vorvorredner wohl eher mich, als bösen, nörgelnden  Miesepeter, der alles madig macht 

Wenn es letztendlich dem Zweck dient, dass sich die Beiträge in den  Printausgaben der PCGH bessern, so soll mir das recht sein und ich spiel  dann eben die dumme S..*PIEP* 

Bei allem kritisieren hier sollte immer das positive Ergebnis im  Vordergrund stehen. Nur auf etwas einzuschlagen, ohne zu begründen wie  genau es besser gehen soll führt zu nichts. 

Amen


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. Mai 2010)

@Quanti

Richtet sich dein Beitrag an mich?

Klar, wenn jemand sich 2 5870 kauft, wird er auch ein FX Board nehmen. 

Es gibt aber auch Leute die sich eine Grafikkarte kaufen (5850/5770) und dann später aus Grund X eine zweite nachrüsten. Da hab ich nur gemeint, dass man auch mit 2x8 Lanes CF betreiben kann, wenn auch nicht im vollen Umfang.


----------



## checkermitwecker (27. Mai 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Für Leute, die kein Crossfire nutzen wollen kann die Laneanbindung des zweiten PCIe-Slots so ziemlich egal sein.
> 
> Alle andere, welche die volle CF-Leistung wollen (man kann auch mit 2x8Lanes CF betreiben ), fahren mit dem FX-Chipsatz besser.



Man kann sich auch ein Loch ins Knie bohren, nen Stock rein stecken und so lange drehen bis man NDR empfängt ... 

Es macht eben wenig Sinn ordentlich Schotter für mehr Grafikleistung raus zu tun, um dann die Lanes zu halbieren 

Aber wer weiss ... vielleicht gibt es ja Leute die bock drauf haben am Herz des Rechners (MoBo) zu sparen, um dann fett Kohle für ne zweite GraKa auszugeben die wenig Zugewinn bringt.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. Mai 2010)

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich das so machen würde, oder empfehle, trotzdem gibt es einige, die das so praktizieren!

Außerdem schrieb ich ja, dass die, die die () volle CF-Leistung haben wollen, bitte zum FX-Chipsatz greifen sollen.

Multi-GPU würde ich mir persönlich (mit der aktuellen Technik) sowieso nicht zumuten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> @Quanti
> 
> Richtet sich dein Beitrag an mich?
> 
> ...


 
Nein, ich meinte Mixxed, weil er sagt, dass ein Gx Chipsatz Nachteile hat.
Klar hat er die, weil er eben nur 2x 8 Lanes anbieten kann, aber ich konterte eben damit, dass jemand, der sich 2 5870 kauft (was schon mal 900€ ausmachen können) auch noch das Geld für ein FX Brett übrig haben wird (und wenn nicht, dann hat er grundlegend was falsch gemacht).

Beachte hier Post 19.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. Mai 2010)

@Quanti

Puh noch mal Glück gehabt 

Ich dachte, Du meintest mich, da ich auf mixxed' Post (19) geantwortet hatte (20) und darauf folgte dann deiner (21).


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du meintest mich, da ich auf mixxed' Post (19) geantwortet hatte (20) und darauf folgte dann deiner (21).


 
Dann musst du dich nicht immer vordrängeln. 

Außerdem, was soll eigentlich der Unsinn mit einer 5770 und dann noch eine für CF? 
Der einzige, der das macht, ist True Monkey, aber aus anderen Gründen. 
Sonst würde das kein normaler User machen, denn wenn die 5770 mal zu langsam sein sollte, dann reißt eine zweite auch nichts mehr raus, außer schicke Mikroruckler.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem, was soll eigentlich der Unsinn mit einer 5770 und dann noch eine für CF?
> Der einzige, der das macht, ist True Monkey, aber aus anderen Gründen.
> Sonst würde das kein normaler User machen, denn wenn die 5770 mal zu langsam sein sollte, dann reißt eine zweite auch nichts mehr raus, außer schicke Mikroruckler.


Dann wiederhole ich mich eben (post 25), ich sagte doch, dass ich so etwas auch nicht machen würde, oder jemandem empfehle, allerdings habe ich schon mehrere User hier im Forum (name entfallen) gesehen, welche ein CF-Gespann aus 2 Mittelklasse Modellen wie z.B. einer 4670, 4770 o.ä. betreiben. So viel Unsinn scheint das wohl bei einigen nicht zu sein.

Aber Nochmals: *Ich würde das nicht machen.*

Hätte ich doch bloß damit nicht angefangen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> allerdings habe ich schon mehrere User hier im Forum (name entfallen) gesehen, welche ein CF-Gespann aus 2 Mittelklasse Modellen wie z.B. einer 4670, 4770 o.ä. betreiben. So viel Unsinn scheint das wohl bei einigen nicht zu sein.


 
Ich noch nicht. Ich dachte, jeder, der hier wenigstens mitliest, ist so klug sowas nicht zu machen. 



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Hätte ich doch bloß damit nicht angefangen.


 
Auf einen muss man rumhacken, auch wenns am Thema vorbei geht.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich noch nicht. Ich dachte, jeder, der hier wenigstens mitliest, ist so klug sowas nicht zu machen.


Wenn ich die nochmal treffe, notiere ich mir ihr Namen und werde Dich informieren. 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf einen muss man rumhacken, auch wenns am Thema vorbei geht.


 Ja das Gefühl beschleicht mich jetzt allerdings auch. Scheint aber hier niemanden zu stören, dass wir schon 1-2 Seiten mehr, oder weniger am Thema vorbei reden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Ja das Gefühl beschleicht mich jetzt allerdings auch. Scheint aber hier niemanden zu stören, dass wir schon 1-2 Seiten mehr, oder weniger am Thema vorbei reden.


 
Dann lass uns lieber aufhören, bevor wir von den Admins langgezogen werden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Mai 2010)

*Big Brother is watching you*


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Big Brother is watching you*


 

Ich hatte auf Seite 2 gefragt, ob ihr in der kommenden Print Ausgabe 06/2010 einen Nachtest vom 890FXA-GD70 von MSI (mit finalem Bios) gemacht habt.

Naja, bis zum erscheinen sind es noch ein paar Tage, ich bin halt neugierig.
Ein ja, oder nein würde ja schon ausreichen.


----------



## Daniel_M (28. Mai 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hatte auf Seite 2 gefragt, ob ihr in der kommenden Print Ausgabe 06/2010 einen Nachtest vom 890FXA-GD70 von MSI (mit finalem Bios) gemacht habt.
> 
> Naja, bis zum erscheinen sind es noch ein paar Tage, ich bin halt neugierig.
> Ein ja, oder nein würde ja schon ausreichen.




Wir wollten einen Nachtest bringen, allerdings gab es mit der neuen BIOS-Version des 890FXA-GD70 ebenfalls Probleme - die im BIOS eingestellte CPU-Spannung wurde nicht korrekt übernommen. Daher warten wir auf ein besseres BIOS, bevor wir das GD70 erneut ins Heft bringen.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. Mai 2010)

@PCGH_Daniel_M

Wäre echt schade, wenn das MSI Board nicht richtig voran käme.
Finde es gut, dass ihr da noch wartet.
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Testet ihr auch noch mal das Asrock 890FX Board?
Für den Preis 2x 16 Lanes zu bekommen ist sehr gut, wie ich finde.


----------



## NCphalon (29. Mai 2010)

Hab ich schonmal gefragt ob ihr z.B. weniger verbreitete Marken wie Foxconn bzw. deren A9DA-S testen könntet? Vllt entpuppt sich ja eins als Geheimtipp...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Ein weiterer wichtiger Faktor bei der Auswahl von Testmustern sind natürlich die Nachfragen im Forum, die Kommentare auf unsere News und die Suchanfragen in unserem Online-Preisvergleich - und hier ist Asus oft vorne mit dabei.



Ich sags jetzt seit mindestens nem halben Jahrzehnt, aber gelegentliche Wiederholungen können nicht schaden  :
Bedenkt, dass das eine das andere bedingt.
Ihr berichtet ständig über Asus, dementsprechend bekannt ist Asus in der Community. Ihr testet oft Asus, dementsprechend oft wird Asus gekauft (wohlgemerkt: Nicht, weil Asus in euren Tests oft sehr gut abschneidet - denn echte Verlierer gibts bei Mainboards oder Grafikkarten selten. Nur weil es getestet wurde und wenn man unter 10 Platinen 2 Asus und 0 Jetway hat, dann fällt die Auswahl gehäuft auf Asus).
Wenn alle Leute Asus kennen und viele Leute gute Erfahrungen mit Asus haben, wird auch ensprechend oft Asus im Forum empfohlen usw. usw.
Für eine objektive Auswahl muss man sich über dieses Niveau erheben.




> Wir haben lediglich die Bühne für unsere Präsentation gemietet.



 Bislang hieß es immer, dass ihr eine Show an deren Stand abgezogen habt - nicht, dass ihr dafür bezahlen musstet, dass ihr Leute auf Asus aufmerksam macht, dass ihr (Schleich-)Werbung für Asus auf eure Homepage packt, etc.
Das nächste mal verwendet ihr dann aber ausschließlich Gigabyte-Boards für die Show 


P.S.:
Noch was konstruktives zu Mainboardtests. Könntet ihr bei den machanischen PCI-E x16 Slots statt der Anzahl die Lane-Konfiguration angeben? Also statt "3" z.B. "x16/x0; x8/x8"?
Für Leute, die kein SLI/Crossfire nutzen (und das sind viele), macht es nämlich einen Unterschied, ob ein Board einen x16 Slot und einen nachrüstfreundlichen x4 bietet, oder einen x16 und einen Slot ohne sinnvoll nutzbare Anbindung. (das gilt um so mehr, als weiterhin viele Platinen nur zwei oder gar nur einen x1 Slot haben und den auch noch unter dem Kühler der primären Grafikkarte verstecken. Solche Platinen sind dann de facto nicht mit modernen Karten erweiterbar und weder in der Testtabelle noch im Text wird darauf eingegangen.)


----------

